
Android 6.0.1 (CM13) on Microsoft Lumia 525 - thewisenerd
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/android-6-0-1-cm13-lumia-525-t3442630
======
kchoudhu
Is this as a result of the golden key attack[1] from a few days ago?

[1] Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12259911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12259911)

------
solnyshok
LK boots Linux boots TWRP boots Android boots Display works Touchscreen works,
but needs some calibration Virtual buttons (Back, Windows, Search) not works
yet Sound not works yet Modem not works yet Wifi not works yet

------
thewisenerd
youtube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNlHMMWZm6U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNlHMMWZm6U)

------
cvs268
Isn't it the NOKIA Lumia 525?...

------
cocotino
At last, something useful I can do with my 520

